
Ask HN: can we fix the tiny HN font size? - PieterH
With Chrome on Android, reading HN is really hard for us with failing eyesight. The fonts are tiny and the only solution is to either scale the text size up massively, which breaks all other websites, or continually pinch to zoom, which means lots of left to right scrolling to read a full comment.<p>How hard would it be to offer a font size option in the user preferences?<p>I understand that most HN readers are young and have excellent eyesight, yet this is a real accessibility problem.<p>Afaics it&#x27;s been like this for years. HN, pretty please, it is dicriminatory. Can we fix this now?
======
dredmorbius
Quite, it's horrible. I've emailed HN about this in the past, heard from dang.
The recent comment collapse feature is a plus.

Ironically for this post, the "Ask HN" font colors are even worse than most.

------
alex_hitchins
I have been bumping up the zoom level recently as I'm finding it hard to read.
Also, the grey text on the (yellow?) background is somewhat hard to scan at
times.

------
brudgers
My advice: contact the moderators using the link at the bottom of this page.

~~~
PieterH
That's an excellent suggestion. I've done it. Thank you! :)

------
HoopleHead
I mostly read the site on a tablet and the font sizes are microscopic,
especially in the comments.

